# solved "bitch betty" problem!



## badger (Aug 29, 2005)

We could not get 'bitchin betty' to shut up. She kept insisting the driver's door was open even though we could clearly see that it was closed. Deciced to work on rear window leakage instead and when the rear interior trim panel was removed there was a sensor(?) that clips on the inside of the rear lock that had come off. As soon as that was clipped back on, voila!, problem solved.
Hope this info helps someone else.


----------



## niles_300zx (Jun 19, 2005)

badger said:


> We could not get 'bitchin betty' to shut up. She kept insisting the driver's door was open even though we could clearly see that it was closed. Deciced to work on rear window leakage instead and when the rear interior trim panel was removed there was a sensor(?) that clips on the inside of the rear lock that had come off. As soon as that was clipped back on, voila!, problem solved.
> Hope this info helps someone else.



i'm mad that my 87 doesn't talk


----------



## mark123 (May 25, 2007)

badger said:


> We could not get 'bitchin betty' to shut up. She kept insisting the driver's door was open even though we could clearly see that it was closed. Deciced to work on rear window leakage instead and when the rear interior trim panel was removed there was a sensor(?) that clips on the inside of the rear lock that had come off. As soon as that was clipped back on, voila!, problem solved.
> Hope this info helps someone else.


I'm sorry to bring this back from the dead but can you tell me what you mean by "inside of the real lock"?

I'm having the same problem but Betty keeps telling me the "Right door is open". I'm going to have to write her up some walking papers. Get to gettin', Betty!

Oh, also the step lights on the door panel stays lit all the time. I assume it is from the same problem.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Remove the rear trim panel on that side, look inside and towards the front of the car and you should be able to see the rear "wall" of the door jam. The sensor clips in there.


----------

